# Ägypten Hurgada



## SchreckenDerMeere (12. August 2010)

Hallo |wavey:

In den kommenden Herbstferien haben wir eine Reise nach Ägypten gebucht.#6
Natürlich möchte ich die Reise mit einem Angelerlebnis verbinden.....
Habt ihr ne idee ?
Am liebsten würd ich mit meiner Spinnerangel etwas unternehmen.
Wer Erfahrung hat bitte Ideen posten|supergri

mit freundlichen grüßen 

luca


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (12. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

ich hoff morgen is da mehr  
gute nacht


----------



## Paintballer (12. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

wir waren im Frühjahr da, der absolute Hammer.
Aber an jeden Strand an dem wir waren war verständlicher weise angeln verboten.
Ich kann mir auch schlecht vorstellen wie man da auf Riffen mit der Spinne was machen will


----------



## freibadwirt (12. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

Hallo
hier ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir ---- lass die Angel zu Hause und geh schnorcheln . Ich weis genau das willst nicht hören aber so ist es halt . 
Kannst auch ne Ausfahrt mit einen Big Game Boot mache ist aber sehr teuer und wirklich fangen tust dort eh nix .
Andreas#h#h


----------



## xpudel666x (12. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

Hallo,

Boot chartern würde ich nicht es sei denn du weist genau was du tust. Da musst zu zum einen schon Geld investieren und zum anderen genau wissen welches Boot und Kapitän du nimmst.

In der Ortschaft kannst du nur an sehr wenigen Strandabschnitten angeln. Ich habe allerdings schon Stellen gefunden, an denen auch Einheimische geangelt haben. Ansonsten musst du schon aus dem Ort ein wenig raus, was eventuell auch nicht so einfach (und sicher) ist. 

Insgesamt muss ich selber sagen, dass es mit dem Angeln schwierig ist.. Wenn man an den Stegen und Riffkanten in Ruhe abends Spinnfischen dürfte, könnte man sicher den ein oder anderen guten Fang machen.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (13. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

hallo

ok... ich werd mich mal erkundigen.
schade wäre bestimmt cool gewesen !
danke für eure beiträge 

luca


----------



## Greece (18. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

hi 
hab hir mal das Video von Fish n Fun( http://www.dmax.de/video/fish-n-fun-mit-auwa-nach-aegypten-2-teil-1/ ) Da gibts noch 4 weitere Teile von. Ist echt cool da und ist soga in Hurgada!!!
Hurgada
Vg Greece


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (18. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

is halt sau teuer, ich dacht mir eher von land aus.... 

lg


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (18. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

warum wurde des eig. abgesetzt `?


----------



## Darkfurious (18. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

Sonntagmorgens um 8:15 Uhr kommt es noch auf DMAX


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (18. August 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Hurgada*

boa, des war früher aber viel häufiger (((


----------

